# candy and truffle books



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

Well im glad to have finally have stumbled onto this site, it has been a while since i have seen posts from W.debord and momoreg, I guess i know the value of a site like this. 
recently i have relocated to the south and have had trouble in finding suitable employment. I was considering making candies, pralines, truffles. out of my homr and sell them here to local hotels and country clubs. I have most of the equiptment and product and I have Swiss confectinery and the french pastry series and a lot of experience, except for selling which will probably be the hard part. can anybody give same advice on books that may be out there that would be helpful in terms of producing European style product. thanks again Danno


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Welcome, danno!

I don't have any book recommendations, but I wanted to suggest (if you haven't already) that you go to the health dept., just to make sure that your idea is legal, so that you don't have liability issues with big accounts. Good luck, and I hope to hear how it goes.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Danno, good to see you. You'll also find Panini, d. and oli here...maybe a couple others you recognize too.

Bummer I don't know of any books to reccomend on this topic either. Most of what I've seen are molded chocolates and that's just a matter of having the molds. MBrown (a moderator here) once was talking about layered truffles that are poured into pans then cut to shape. I thought that's a very interesting idea....multi layers would look rather unique. 

Have you looked around online at some of the nice candy makers to get ideas? I think you should be original and do your own thing....actually my best advise is to visit your prospective clients and talk to them before you go very far into expenses.

I did this and it wasn't too hard (be breif and listen closely). Just be honest and tell them what your up to and your asking them for their opinion on your product and business then if they'd be interested in buying from you. Even ask them if there is something they want and haven't seen that you could do custom for them.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

a lovely start would be "Belgian Chocolates" by Roger Geerts.
there is also a new book on chocolate, it is up- stairs so i can post the name later. 
from 1929 there is a wonderful book "French Confections and Sweets" by EJ Kollist.
the hotel and restaurant dessert book by DenDooven is also a great book.
i think AVI has a seires of confection and chocloate chemistry books, good to have on hand too. 

enjoy!


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

thanks everyone I will keep my eyeballs open for those suggestions. Im sure everyone has there own little places on the web to look for rare or used books. here are a couple of sites that have been good to me
allbookstores.com
bibliofind.com
alibris.com

danno


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the goddess bonnie slotnic in NYC~


----------

